# Skilled employment points required for Immigration or not?



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Skilled Migrant Category Expression of Interest Guide* states:

_Expressions of Interest are submitted into a
Pool. Periodically, Expressions of Interest are
selected from the Pool as follows:
• Expressions of Interest that have total points
of 140 or more will be selected automatically
from the Pool;
• Expressions of Interest that have a points total
of 100 or more but less than 140, and include
points for an offer of skilled employment or
current skilled employment in New Zealand, are
selected (according to their points ranking) in
sufficient numbers to meet New Zealand’s
Immigration Programme requirements.

If, following the selection process set out
above, further places are available, additional
Expressions of Interest may be selected
from the Pool on the basis of criteria
set from time to time by the Minister of
Immigration._

What does this means?
I have neither points for an offer of skilled employment nor for current skilled employment in New Zealand
What would be my chances of getting selected if I would have 105-115 points on EOI?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think your chances would be very slim. 
Look at the last fortnightly selection stats: EOI 28 November 2012 and also the fact sheet (that is in a link).


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Unfortunately, I think your chances would be very slim.
> Look at the last fortnightly selection stats: EOI 28 November 2012 and also the fact sheet (that is in a link).


Thanks a lot for the link topcat!

I have just recalculated my points and it looks like they would be between 120 and 130.

I read recent fact sheets and it seems that 130 is sure passing mark, whereas 125 has also good chances.

I am just not sure as to what means the requirement of: "*15 bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage*" - the requirement that they mention on forthnighly stats.
Does it means to have 6 or more years of work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage, or it is referring to something else?


----------

